# Anyone able to answer some questions about Academi?



## IBleedJDM (May 19, 2013)

I've been juggling this option around for a while and I'm not getting great information off of their site. I'd like to to pursue this path for my career just would like some more information.


----------



## STXmedic (May 19, 2013)

What area are you looking in to?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 19, 2013)

Is that the former Blackwater/Xe?


----------



## IBleedJDM (May 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Is that the former Blackwater/Xe?



Yes thats the one and I was looking into the Security and EMT-IV option however I'm a Paramedic now. Just wanted to hear some input from someone who has experience with them


----------



## Stoked (May 19, 2013)

IBleedJDM said:


> I've been juggling this option around for a while and I'm not getting great information off of their site. I'd like to to pursue this path for my career just would like some more information.



Send me a private message; I was with them 2 years, so I'll see what I can answer.


----------



## armydawg11b (Jul 27, 2013)

If you are still around I was hoping to get some info on if you went through with it, and how it turned out. Thanks.


----------

